# [OT] Softwarepatente in den USA

## jazzesnee

Hallo,

was mich bei der ganzen Patentdiskussion verwundert, ist folgendes: 

In den USA gibt es doch bereits Softwarepatente, oder? Jedenfalls wird man doch beim Start von Adobe- oder Microsoft-Produkten im Splashscreen darauf hingewiesen, welche Patente für diese Software eingetragen ist.

Allerdings scheint freie Software dadurch in Amerika ja nicht sonderlich bedroht zu sein, oder sehe ich da was falsch? Ich meine, der Linux-Kernel wird ja hauptsächlich in den vereinigten Staaten entwickelt, viele andere OpenSource-Projekte ebenfalls.

Kann mich da vielleicht jemand aufklären? Gibt es signifikante Unteschiede zwischen dem geplanten europäischen und dem amerikanischen Patentrecht?

mod edit: [OT] im Topic hinzugefügt.

amne

----------

## ank666

Gut, so genau kann ich dir das auch nicht sagen, aber wenn du dir mal anschaust, 

was man sich bei uns alles patentieren lassen kann, gute N8!

Amazon ist ein gutes Bsp, sie haben das Patent (beangragt, bekommen?), 

Ware durch klicken in einem eShop in seinen Einkaufswagen zu legen, zum Glück ist das nicht bei jedem eShop so.

Amazon könnte also sämtlich eShops abmahnen oder Geld für die Nutzung ihrer Patente einklagen...

ein Witz!

----------

## xmit

In USA und Asien sind Softwarepatente längst Realität. Ab und zu liest man auch von spektakulären Verhandlungen um Milionenbeträge, dennoch scheint die Open Source Entwicklung relativ verschont zu bleiben.

Das würde ich allerdings keinesfalls zur Entwarnung hernehmen. Patente werden immer auch taktisch eingesetzt. Im Softwarebereich sind sie zudem noch relativ neu und so belauern sich SW-Riesen gegenseitig und überlegen noch, ob und wann sie zuschlagen.

Beispielsweise kann MS seine Patente gegen Open Source nicht einsetzen, ohne Gegenklagen von IBM, HP und Novell befürchten zu müssen, da diese Unternehmen auf Linux/Open Source angewiesen sind.

Aber das sie Zuschlagen werden ist sicher, spätestens wenn es ihnen finanziell nicht mehr so gut geht und sie verzweifelt neue Geschäftsfelder suchen, siehe SCO. MS steht wohl auch schon in den Startlöchern: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/49234/

Durchsetzung von Patenten ist kein Selbstzweck, für Unternehmen muss letztlich ein finanzieller Vorteil entstehen. Was nutzt es, wenn man einen Bildbetrachterprogrämmchen mit 0.001% Marktanteil platt macht? Es lohnt nicht mal den Aufwand und der Imageschaden wäre zu groß. Und an Projekte wie Samba kann man sich nicht ohne weiteres herantrauen, aus genanntem Grund.

Möglicherweise gibt es auch gar nicht soviele Patentverletzungen im Open Source Umfeld, denn immerhin scheint von hier viel Innovation auszugehen. Und ist etwas erst einmal veröffentlicht, dann läßt es sich nicht mehr patetieren. Der Linux Kernel z.B. soll relativ unberührt von Patenten sein. Dennoch möchte ich das selbst kaum glauben, wenn man einmal sieht, für welchen Müll es Patente gibt, hier mal ein paar anschauliche Beispiele: http://webshop.ffii.org/

Übrigends nutzt es uns herzlich wenig, wenn SW in Europa unpatentierbar bleibt, denn das WWW als Vertriebsweg kennt keine Grenzen. So können einen Gerichte in USA dazu zwingen das eigene Open Source Projekt aus dem Netz zu nehmen, obwohl es in Europa gegen kein Patent verstösst. Einen ähnlichen Effekt konnten wie kürzlich im Markenrecht zwischen Windows und Lindows beobachten: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46361

Letztlich haben europäische Unternehmen einen Nachteil, wenn sie Software in Europa nicht patentieren können, weltweit agierende Unternehmen aber mit US und japanischen Patenten Druck machen.

mg

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *xmit wrote:*   

> Übrigends nutzt es uns herzlich wenig, wenn SW in Europa unpatentierbar bleibt, denn das WWW als Vertriebsweg kennt keine Grenzen. So können einen Gerichte in USA dazu zwingen das eigene Open Source Projekt aus dem Netz zu nehmen, obwohl es in Europa gegen kein Patent verstösst. 

 

Nur, wenn der Entwickler in den Staaten sitzt, oder das Projekt dort gehostet wird. Wenn ich hier eine Software entwickle, die in den Staaten gegen ein SW-Patent verstößt, stört mich das erstmal wenig. Ich darf dann nur nicht auf die Idee kommen, in den USA Urlaub zu machen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

>  *xmit wrote:*   Übrigends nutzt es uns herzlich wenig, wenn SW in Europa unpatentierbar bleibt, denn das WWW als Vertriebsweg kennt keine Grenzen. So können einen Gerichte in USA dazu zwingen das eigene Open Source Projekt aus dem Netz zu nehmen, obwohl es in Europa gegen kein Patent verstösst.  
> 
> Nur, wenn der Entwickler in den Staaten sitzt, oder das Projekt dort gehostet wird. Wenn ich hier eine Software entwickle, die in den Staaten gegen ein SW-Patent verstößt, stört mich das erstmal wenig. Ich darf dann nur nicht auf die Idee kommen, in den USA Urlaub zu machen.  

 

dito!

hier in europa bist du völlig unangreifbar, faktisch zählen nur wo dein firmensitz ist (bei gentoo also in den usa) und wo deine server stehen

----------

## Robelix

 *xmit wrote:*   

> Möglicherweise gibt es auch gar nicht soviele Patentverletzungen im Open Source Umfeld, denn immerhin scheint von hier viel Innovation auszugehen. Und ist etwas erst einmal veröffentlicht, dann läßt es sich nicht mehr patetieren.

 

Genau da liegt aber noch ein Hund begraben: Es läßt sich eben schon patentieren, nur kann es vor Gericht dann wegen "Prior Art" für ungültig erklärt werden. Und da die Gerichts/Anwaltskosten schnell mal in's unermessliche steigen wird sich kaum jemand auf das Risiko so einer Klage einlassen. Insbesondere wenn der Gegner zu den Riesen mit fast unbegrenzten Finanzmitteln gehört.

Robelix

----------

## xmit

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

> Nur, wenn der Entwickler in den Staaten sitzt, oder das Projekt dort gehostet wird. Wenn ich hier eine Software entwickle, die in den Staaten gegen ein SW-Patent verstößt, stört mich das erstmal wenig. Ich darf dann nur nicht auf die Idee kommen, in den USA Urlaub zu machen.  

 

.. oder in einem anderen Land, das gerne mal an die USA ausliefert. Du weißt ja, dass die Europäer freiwillige sämtliche Flugpassagierlisten den US Behörden übermitteln?! Willst du den Ärger tatsächlich riskieren? Es geht bei Patenten schnell um eine Million oder zwei. Ich muss sagen, dass nervlich durchzustehen erfordert schon recht viel Idealismus.

Desweiteren ist den Anwendern in den USA untersagt, solche Software zu verweden. Falls man also doch irgendwie Geld mit der eigenen Software verdienen will, dann bleibt nur der europäische Markt.

Die US und Asien Patente sind schon jetzt ein sehr ernstes Risiko für sämtliche SW Entwicklung in Europa, Open Source und alle andere.

----------

## sven-tek

Wäre mal cool ein Demoprogramm zu schreiben welches nen haufen Patente verletzt, das dann als email rumschicken. So das man jedem klarmachen kann warum Patente sch**e sind für Softwareentwicklung.

----------

## kostja

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

> Wäre mal cool ein Demoprogramm zu schreiben welches nen haufen Patente verletzt, das dann als email rumschicken. So das man jedem klarmachen kann warum Patente sch**e sind für Softwareentwicklung.

 

Das ist eine ausgezeichnete Idee!

 :Smile: 

mfG Konstantin

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

> Wäre mal cool ein Demoprogramm zu schreiben welches nen haufen Patente verletzt, das dann als email rumschicken. So das man jedem klarmachen kann warum Patente sch**e sind für Softwareentwicklung.

 

Dafür muss dieses Programm aber auch etwas so sinnvolles machen, daß es möglichst viele Leute verwenden. Damit ist man schon wieder in einer Zwickmühle. Ist das Programm nicht bekannt/populär genug, störrt es niemande, wenn es verschwindet. Ist es hingegen zu bekannt/populär, wird erstmal keiner dagegen vorgehen, wegen dem evtl. Imageschaden.

----------

## kostja

Ich denke es soll auch niemand irgendetwas machen. Ich dachte eher an etwas wie:

- der User macht was

- es geschieht was

- Meldung: was sie gerade getan haben verstößt gegen das&das, weil wir (die Softwareentwickler) nicht dafür bezahlen wollten, weil das Patentgesetz absoluter Krampf ist

- User erfasst das Problem

(- evtl. User unterzeichnet eine Protestliste)

wie klingt das?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## Aldo

Eigentlich verstößt schon so gut wie jedes Programm gegen irgendwelche Patente.

Ich denke da an den patentierten Doppelklick, den Fortschritsbalken, Karteireiter etc.

Guckt einfach mal hier: http://swpat.ffii.org/patente/muster/index.de.html

----------

## hoschi

dein avatar hat bis vor ein paar monaten übrigens micht relativ hoher sicherheit gegen das gif-patent verstoßen   :Laughing: 

----------

## xmit

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Guckt einfach mal hier: http://swpat.ffii.org/patente/muster/index.de.html

 

Besonders anschaulich finde ich auch http://webshop.ffii.org/

Jede Nummer auf der abgebildeten Webseite markiert eine Patentverletzung.

Nebenbei: Wenn mir jemand unaufgefordert Executables schickt, dann wird die Mail zuerst meinem Spamfilter antrainiert und danach umgehend gelöscht. Ihr solltet das besser auch so machen. Also die Sache mit dem Demoprogramm braucht recht viel Vertrauen. Vielleicht als ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Eigentlich verstößt schon so gut wie jedes Programm gegen irgendwelche Patente.
> 
> Ich denke da an den patentierten Doppelklick, den Fortschritsbalken, Karteireiter etc.
> 
> Guckt einfach mal hier: http://swpat.ffii.org/patente/muster/index.de.html

 

Das ganze SW-Patentwesen ist dermaßen lächerlich: Ich frage mich schon, wann sich endlich jemand ein "Patent auf Durchführung von Berechnungen mit elektronischen Rechnern" geben lässt...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xmit

Bei mir steigt schon der Blutdruck, wenn ich die Worte "geistiges Eigentum" höre.

----------

## Netcat

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat der Chaos Computer Club einmal eine Aktion gestartet. Sie haben x kleine Programme geschrieben und sie alle ans Patentamt geschickt zur überprüfung, ob sie gegen Patente verschossen.

Habe aber leider keinen Link auf die schnelle gefunden.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *xmit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Dennoch möchte ich das selbst kaum glauben, wenn man einmal sieht, für welchen Müll es Patente gibt, hier mal ein paar anschauliche Beispiele: http://webshop.ffii.org/
> ...

 

omfg!   :Shocked: 

----------

## xmit

 *Quote:*   

> Sie haben x kleine Programme geschrieben und sie alle ans Patentamt geschickt zur überprüfung

 

Das wäre aber sehr nett vom lieben Patentamt. Leider machen die sowas nicht. Um zu prüfen, ob ein Programm gegen Patente verstößt, muss du schon selbst recherchieren oder einen Patentanwalt beauftragen.

----------

## xmit

Ein interessanter Artikel im Spiegel, "Lauf übers Minenfeld", vom 9.8:

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,312066,00.html

----------

## Robelix

 *xmit wrote:*   

> Ein interessanter Artikel im Spiegel, "Lauf übers Minenfeld", vom 9.8:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,312066,00.html

 

Schön zu sehen, daß sich endlich auch nicht-technische Zeitschriften dem Thema annehmen.

Nur der "Linux-Aktivist Richard Stallman" hat mich dann doch etwas verwundert...

Robelix

----------

## xmit

Stimmt, das würde ihn sicherlich ein bischen ärgern. Richtig müßte es wohl Open Source oder GNU Aktivist heißen. Linux ist halt sehr dominant und wird als Platzhalter für alle mögliche Open Source verwendet, obwohl es eigentlich nur ein Betriebssystemkern ist.

BTW, oft findet man auch Artikel wo eine Distribution wie Gentoo, Suse, Redhat, Mandrake usw. gewürdigt wird, aber die wesentliche Arbeit, wie KDE, Gnome, Samba, Cups, Gimp, OO, Mozilla wird als selbstverständlich hingenommen. Auch nicht gerade sehr feinfühlig.

Das SW-Patente keinen Raum in TV, Radio, Presse einnehmen, wundert mich sehr. Lediglich die Fachpresse berichtet ab und zu.

Dabei läßt sich auch weniger technisch interessierten Menschen vermitteln, was da an Veränderung auf uns zu kommt. Ich hab's probiert. Oder ist es doch nicht populär genug? Mir ist das ein Rätsel. Jedenfalls haben es die Patentbefürworter so viel leichter, ihre eigennützigen Interessen durchzusetzen.

----------

